# Supplement questions, especially copper



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

My girls get free choice MannaPro minerals and I give them copper oxide rods every few months but they still look deficient to me. It might be the way I've been giving it to them. The only way I've found that doesn't waste it is to mix the contents of a capsule into their grain ration with some molasses as a binder. I don't have a balling gun and am kind of nervous about using one..

Anyways, I've been trying to find another way to get more copper into them and found The Jolly German website. They have two different coppers and a bunch of other supplements as well.

First, does anyone significantly favor acidified copper sulfate over regular copper sulfate?
Has anyone tried their "Goat Mineral Mix?" The same as in "Pat Colebys' book, "Natural Goat Care". Comprised of Dolomite, Seaweed Meal, Sulfur and Copper Sulfate..."
Would adding that mix be better than adding copper sulfate alone?
Should I buy copper sulfate just to have around for a hoof treatment?

What about ZinPro 40? It's been mentioned enough on the forum that I think I should go ahead and get that. But they also have a supplement called "ZinPro 4 Plex C" which adds manganese, copper lysine and cobalt.

Then there are so many other things that sound good but I'm not sure if I need. I'm looking at Vitamin C, Vitamin ADE, Sulfur, Selplex 2000 (selenium yeast), Red Cell, Manganese, Magnesium, Diamond V XP yeast (two different options), cobalt, and Biotin 100. 

I've seen Red Cell mentioned on the forums as valuable to have in the medicine chest. Saw vitamin C recommended to prevent mastitis. Do I need those? What about the others?

I definitely want to get Ammonium chloride for my bucks but I'm not sure which other supplements to choose. Any advice would really be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A couple of things. MannaPro has a usable copper base in it but its listed after the sulfate base (COPPER SULFATE, COPPER AMINO ACID CHELATE) So there is no telling how much of the amino acid it has in it. Add that to the low ppm of the copper in it (1350) and its good you bolus as well as Id say they are not getting enough copper from that mix. Then if you look at the zinc (ZINC OXIDE, ZINC SULFATE, ZINC AMINO ACID CHELATE) you have the two worst bases first and again, the usable one last. And again, the level of zinc is low at 5500 ppm. Zinc can have a lot of the same deficiency signs as copper. You lose about 80% of any oxide or sulfate based mineral when taken orally. This does not include the copper rods from boluses. Those are heavy enough that most of them stay in the goats stomach. I think Jill said an average of just 10% lose. Copper bolus rods are oxide base to reduce the risk of toxicity. A more natural form of copper in a bolus would be to much.

Second, dont bother with Red Cell. When they were forced to change the formula, it became pretty much ineffective. ALL the minerals in that are sulfate or oxide based as well.

You can look into multimin 90. Its pretty effective. Its also sulfate based but because its injected, they have to absorb it and there is no waste.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Good to know! Thanks! So I guess I shouldn't bother supplementing with copper sulfate at all. Also no Red Cell.. Probably shouldn't buy MannaPro again.
The ZinPro supplements they offer didn't say they were in sulfate form exactly.. They said "zinc methione complex." But the "vitamin B Complex" I take sometimes has the questionable types in it so I'm not sure if that means anything good.



TDG-Farms said:


> You can look into multimin 90. Its pretty effective. Its also sulfate based but because its injected, they have to absorb it and there is no waste.


I checked out the website and it looks like a really good buy. Is that what you use? I'm not sure how to get a prescription. Will talk to a vet tomorrow.
Do you know of any other good options?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use Replamin Plus when they are anemic or need a boost. http://www.jefferspet.com/products/replamin-gel-plus
I've been pretty happy with it.


----------

